# APM Power Down doesn't work

## jepf

Hi!

My PC doesn't turn off when i shut down Linux. I compiled the kernel (gentoo sources) with APM and I also tried the last option in the APM-list (use BIOS to power off or something like this).

I know that it worked three months ago (on my first Gentoo installation).

Any idea?

Oh, my system:

Athlon Thunderbird

VIA KT 133

512 MB SDRAM

Geforce 2 GTS

----------

## li1_getoo

```
CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

```

using 2.4.19-r10 i had the same problem  on my desktop  i had to hold the power button for more then 4 seconds  to shut it off but not the laptop 

with the new kernel now it works just fine :}

----------

## compu-tom

I had the same problem.

Try compiling your kernel with APCI instead of APM. Under the APCI config activate the line that contains "system" (currently I don't have a kernel config to tell you the exact words).

----------

## int1

I had this problem on my Dell laptop, and ACPI didn't help.  I ended up selecting "Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off" when I was compiling the kernel and that worked like a charm.  Make sure if you compile it is a module that you load it so it can work!

int1

----------

## pilla

Moving to Hardware & Laptops.

----------

## jepf

No, it still doesn't work  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pilla

Have you emerged apmd? I am not sure, but I think it is necessary to access the APM in the kernel.

----------

## compu-tom

apmd is AFAIK not necessary for APM to work. I never had that running. Maybe this was the problem...

----------

## jepf

I tried apmd but it doesn't work too.

I don't know what to do next. Mabe i try another BIOS version.

----------

